# mfsadd question....



## Mhzman (Jan 17, 2006)

I just recently fixed my sisters SVR-3000 with the help from another forum member and his valid image  yay!

Anyways,

This unit had an 80Gb Maxtor which died. It now has a 160Gb WDC running the latest software. I havent gone through the setup yet so I dont know how many hours of availble time is being reported yet.

My question is do I still need to do the command?

mfsadd -x /dev/hdc

were /dev/hdc is the newly created Tivo drive.


Thanks!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes...the restored image will only be as large as it was originally.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

Wouldn't it depend on the options specified with the mfsrestore command? "-x"?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> Wouldn't it depend on the options specified with the mfsrestore command? "-x"?


yes it would -xzpi would be the option for restore/expand the drive 
so mfsadd would not be needed


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Wouldn't it depend on the options specified with the mfsrestore command? "-x"?


Of course, you are correct. For some reason I had assumed that the image that was restored was a prior (non-LBA48) version, which later upgraded to the latest release. I don't know WHY I assumed that, however.


----------



## Mhzman (Jan 17, 2006)

I used this exact command

mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/hdd/sony.bak /dev/hda


so I still would need to perform the mfsadd -x /dev/hda command.... right?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## Mhzman (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok thanks,.. i'll give it a shot when I get home tnite.


----------



## Mhzman (Jan 17, 2006)

All done!,.. everything works perfect. I'll list everything I did that worked for me.


1. Downloaded and burned MFStools boot disk (hinsdale site)

2. Downloaded and burned SVR-3000 Image Tivo SW4.0 (from a forum member)

3. #mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/c/sony.bak /dev/hda (hinsdale site)

4. removed drive from computer to verify image in the Tivo box. Tivo booted up and downloaded latest 7.xx software, only reported 88hours of record time.

5. re-connected new Tivo drive back into computer and booted the same MFStools disk then ran mfsadd.

6. #mfsadd -x /dev/hda (hinsdale site)

7. #mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/c/sonynew.bak /dev/hda (for new backup) (hinsdale site)

8. re-installed drive back into the Tivo box and booted system.

I went through a lenghty cofiguration process luckly I've got it connected to my home network which cut the downloading time.

The Tivo system now shows 147Hours of record time from 88hours.

Went from a 80gb Maxtor to a 160gb WDC drive.

Thanks for everyones help! 


For acutal instructions I recommend the Hinsdale site.


----------

